# Benchmark Twistor



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys has anyone used one ? I can't find a review on this product , and they've sold out at Home Hardware each time they were in stock . Lady working there says they sold like hot cakes , and they can't get them back in stock fast enough . 
Looks like a neat concept , and I was going to buy one if they ever get them in stock again


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the closest I have seen rick.
Herb

https://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/...-Screwdriver-Kit/_/N-ntm90Z1z141x8/R-I1248254


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Benchmark is Home Hardware's house brand Herb so one and the same thing. It could be handy Rick depending on torque and whether the head stays locked in position. Another issue is whether you are able to put enough pressure on the bit to drive the screw.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Rick,

This looks very close to what you have shown. It was on sale at Lowes last week although their web site shows it as "Currently Unavailable".

FlipOut Power Driver ? Pell Industrial

The web site says that it's available on Amazon, although I never checked.

My wife bought me one a couple of years ago and it's very handy when you have to drive a screw in a tight space. It's not made for all day driving of large screws, but works well if used within it's limitations. No clutch, max speed is 170 rpm.

The model I have is the original, the newer/latest versions come with a removable (rather than built-in) battery so I'd have to throw mine out if the battery dies. I will say this - I needed to use it the other day to drive the screws inside the drawers for my adjustable workbench cabinets and the battery still had enough charge to drive the screws after sitting on the shelf for almost a year since its last use. Thinking that the battery is going to last as long as I need it based on that.

It's good for what they sell it for - a light duty screwdriver that's going to drive screws in tight/awkward places, it's never going to drive 3" deck screws though.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Benchmark Twistors*

Must be a Canadian item. I don't see them at either our Home Depot or Lowes. Doesn't even Google .


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> Must be a Canadian item. I don't see them at either our Home Depot or Lowes. Doesn't even Google .


Do a search under "Flipout screwdriver" or Pell Industrial (the manufacturer?).

This is the older model which I have, came with 18 insert bits, case and charger

https://www.lowes.com/pd/SpeedHex-Flipout-8-Volt-Max-Cordless-Driver-with-19-Piece-Bit-Set-and-20-Piece-Bonus-Bit-Set/50273923

This is the newer model which has the replaceable battery, the ad says it comes with bits but doesn't show that, nothing about the case.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/SpeedHex-FlipOut-Lithium-Ion-Li-ion-Cordless-Screwdriver/1000017149

Amazon also carries the newer model, the reviews point out the differences, including replaceable battery, and improvements.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LRU6DGG?psc=1


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For driving screws in really tight places this is my weapon of choice. Reversible Ratchet Screwdriver - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> For driving screws in really tight places this is my weapon of choice. Reversible Ratchet Screwdriver - Lee Valley Tools


Thanks Charles , I'm going to order one . Definitely on my wish list


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

SpeedHex FlipOut 2 Rechargeable Power Driver with Removable Battery and Bonus Bits – FOSH162BP

New and Improved Model with 360 Degree Orbital Rotation and 360 Degree Flexibility
380 Different Positions. SpeedHex Quick Release System. LED Work Light. Variable Speed Trigger
Rubber Over-Mold Comfort Grip. F/N/R Switch. 0 - 170 RPM and 55-65 in/lbs torque

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LRU6DGG?psc=1

CAD-Man


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

CAD-Man said:


> SpeedHex FlipOut 2 Rechargeable Power Driver with Removable Battery and Bonus Bits – FOSH162BP
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LRU6DGG?psc=1
> 
> CAD-Man


I'm not sure if those are identical to Home Hardwares version ? But in the reviews , one guy was disappointed with the lack of torque .Malkes sense I guess . I don't really understand where the motor is , on the head , or is there some kind and of gear train that goes from the top back to the base area.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes!
Rick; I bought one for installing/uninstalling signage for various community functions (that I seem to have been saddled with).
Works like a hot damn. I have absolutely no complaints about its construction or quality; really skookum, eh.
Just for safety's sake I pull the battery pack off when I'm not using it.
Does everything it says it does. Well.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd be shocked if it's useable. Looks like a gimmick. Heavy, no power (battery or by hand), lots of failure points, another battery to charge and keep track of.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I'm not sure if those are identical to Home Hardwares version ? But in the reviews , one guy was disappointed with the lack of torque .Malkes sense I guess . I don't really understand where the motor is , on the head , or is there some kind and of gear train that goes from the top back to the base area.


If you do a side by side comparison other then the colors they appear to be identical. the placement of the switches, the cutout for the label, the pivot points, LED location and swivel of the LED, markings where the battery goes. The torque of 55-65 inch pounds is also the same. 
I don't remember where I saw a picture of the thing partially tore apart but there is gearing between each pivot point. the motor is located in the main housing along with the battery.

CAD-Man


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

That does look like a neat idea, Rick. If you get one, I'll be interested to know how well it works.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

_e_


chessnut2 said:


> That does look like a neat idea, Rick. If you get one, I'll be interested to know how well it works.


Unfortunately they won't have them in stock till feb  
But when they arrive I'll be sure to put in my 2 cents


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*O Ye of Little Faith!*



Everend said:


> I'd be shocked if it's useable. Looks like a gimmick. Heavy, no power (battery or by hand), lots of failure points, another battery to charge and keep track of.


Wrong on both accounts, Everend; it's a solid little machine. How much power do you want for a little screwdriver? I had no difficulty in driving 1 1/2" x #8 screws into Fir power poles, and removing them afterwards. For putting on electric faceplates in quantity etc., it's the perfect solution at a perfect price.
This isn't intended for driving 3x12 woodscrews or deckbuilding. But if you've got a project that requires installing dozens of smallish wood or machine screws, I highly recommend it. As for the joint mechanisms, they seem really rugged...at first I had my misgivings, but once I used it for a couple of hours I was totally satisfied.
Incidentally, it charges pretty quickly.:smile:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Wrong on both accounts, Everend; it's a solid little machine. How much power do you want for a little screwdriver? I had no difficulty in driving 1 1/2" x #8 screws into Fir power poles, and removing them afterwards. For putting on electric faceplates in quantity etc., it's the perfect solution at a perfect price.
> This isn't intended for driving 3x12 woodscrews or deckbuilding. But if you've got a project that requires installing dozens of smallish wood or machine screws, I highly recommend it. As for the joint mechanisms, they seem really rugged...at first I had my misgivings, but once I used it for a couple of hours I was totally satisfied.
> Incidentally, it charges pretty quickly.:smile:


It looks like the perfect tool for installing drawer slides.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Everend said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be shocked if it's useable. Looks like a gimmick. Heavy, no power (battery or by hand), lots of failure points, another battery to charge and keep track of.
> ...


Good to hear it has enough power. Years ago I used a black & decker powered screw driver for elect plate and ceiling fan assembly. After getting the 18v impact driver I stopped using the B&D because the 18v was so much faster. 
My goto driver for screw plates is an older version of http://low.es/1BSMMoG. Lowes sells other versions of this driver that I would not recommend because it won't take any bits, only locking bits. This one can be used as a standard ratcheting driver or if there is little resistance one can hold the black ring and the driver will spin twice as fast. With this tool I can remove screws almost as fast as with the 18v. Many times faster than the old B&D.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick; the motor is in the handle.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done little advert pretty much answers most questions...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Dan , good video . That's pretty much is all I'm expecting for 50 bucks 

Hey I looked at the specs and it's actually a bit differant . It has a removable battery now 

INCLUDES:
8V removable lithium ion battery
Fast charger
CR927 3V battery
1" screwdriving bits - PH1, 2 x PH2, PH3, SQ1, 2 x SQ2, SQ3
¼" bit adapter


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The bit holder is magnetized, and that's a 'buy me' feature right there! 
(S'funny, doesn't seem to work with SS screws...  )


----------



## CAD-girl (Jun 10, 2017)

as a fumbling female, there are no instructions ! Through trial and error I got it put together and charged. Happy now !


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@CAD-girl Welcome to the fun.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum CAD Girl 

Guys I found this screw driver has limited power and battery life (to be expected) .
It works well in precarious positions, but I stripped a screw , as I find because it's so slow, there's really no feel to it when you've bottomed out . At least that was my experience. 
Kinda neat how it flexes for those tight spots though


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Guys I found this screw driver has limited power and battery life (to be expected) ."
-Rick

Well, yeh...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The only way I could strip that one out is with my 3/4 drive set.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum CAD-girl.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

When I mentioned stripped , I meant to say in the wood , not the head of the screw .
I was installing a pocket hole screw , and I couldn't tell when it bottomed out . Funny thing is I can feel it perfectly with a 20 volt drill


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazon seems to be selling the same thing, but in different colors, and they are in stock.

https://www.amazon.com/SpeedHex-Fli...able-Battery/dp/B01LRU6DGG/ref=dp_ob_title_hi

Charley


----------



## Montana000 (Dec 28, 2017)

*benchmark twister*

the button that changes from 'forward' to 'reverse' is in the wrong place. in trying to hold onto the twister one can inadvertently touch this 'red' button and than the twister will not work. This is a design flaw. The device works well, it has a lot of torque as indicated.

Alberta,Canada


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree, Montana. I have one and use it quite a bit...but that little red button is annoying. I think the designers tried for ergonomic convenience but missed the mark.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I had the same issues guys . Dewalt has some products that connect to your drill that look like a redesigned effort for this application. I may buy them also , as the Twister could be better .
Hey one good thing , you can’t twist your arm off with the Twister ,as it’s so weak 


Welcome to the forum Montana000 ,I’m a former Alberta myself . Do you have a first name that you could share with us ,and update in your profile


----------



## JD95 (Feb 9, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> Yes!
> Rick; I bought one for installing/uninstalling signage for various community functions (that I seem to have been saddled with).
> Works like a hot damn. I have absolutely no complaints about its construction or quality; really skookum, eh.
> Just for safety's sake I pull the battery pack off when I'm not using it.
> Does everything it says it does. Well.


How do you pull the battery out of the Benchmark Twistor?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're gonna make me go out to the garage to take a look aren't you... ;0
OK, fine; I'm on my way. Back in a jiffy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> You're gonna make me go out to the garage to take a look aren't you... ;0
> OK, fine; I'm on my way. Back in a jiffy.


I'm back. The battery pack just inserts straight into the base of the handle; it'll only go in one way. It has locking tabs that prevent it from being removed until you squeeze the release tabs on the sides of the pack.


----------

